# SFC Malik Kearny



## Gunpowder (Aug 3, 2018)

This is a murder trial that should be movie...SFC Kearny is one cold heartless SOB...

Husband’s trial begins in shooting death of Fort Meade soldier


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 4, 2018)

Wonder how many soldiers he pushed to chapter in his time for minor alcohol incidents and showing up late... fucking bastard. How do you kill the mother of your child and leave her next to the dead body? Here’s hoping he gets a lifetime of rape in a cold cell.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 4, 2018)

Gunpowder said:


> This is a murder trial that should be movie...SFC Kearny is one cold heartless SOB...
> 
> Husband’s trial begins in shooting death of Fort Meade soldier



Not hate for you...but for this POS.


----------



## Gunpowder (Aug 4, 2018)

He has/had several mistress's... several are married...he only married because she was an E/4 and pregnant...Army gave them a year to fixed it or UCMJ.  She did get busted one grade for infidelity during their marriage..he told her to report it to her command.  How f*cked up is that.


----------



## medicchick (Aug 4, 2018)

Married for one month before she was killed. How quick was the protection order processed?


----------



## Gunpowder (Aug 4, 2018)

My understanding is that it was a verbal separation order that was later rescinded.


----------



## medicchick (Aug 4, 2018)

Gunpowder said:


> My understanding is that it was a verbal separation order that was later rescinded.


So no military protection order as stated? Seemed quick to get one processed if things were good enough a month earlier to get married.


----------



## Gunpowder (Aug 8, 2018)

medicchick said:


> So no military protection order as stated? Seemed quick to get one processed if things were good enough a month earlier to get married.




Sorry for the delay...regarding your question about a stay away order.  A verbal order was given by his NCOIC on August 2, 2015 and a written order was issued on April 11th...


----------



## medicchick (Aug 8, 2018)

So they were in violation when they got married 3ish months later? Is the press reporting dates wrong or something because it doesn't make sense.

Don't get me wrong the guy is a pos, just a bit confused about the timeline. Seems like she was a few weeks pregnant when the verbal was given, gave birth around when the written was handed down and then get married then killed a month later?


----------



## Cookie_ (Aug 8, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> How do you kill the mother of your child and leave her next to the dead body?



According to the Baltimore Sun article, even worse than that.
"A private first class, the 24-year-old mother was found undressed with her infant daughter unharmed in her arms. "


----------



## Gunpowder (Aug 9, 2018)

Verdict:  Guilty


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 11, 2018)

Co-defendant sentenced...
'She really fell in love with a monster': Mistress sentenced to 17 years in killing of soldier's wife


----------

